# Lusty Glaze (Inspired by nature)



## planter (25 May 2008)

Last year we took a weekend break in cornwall and visited a place called lusty glaze beach in Newquay. I spent the whole day exploring the pools of water and rock formations left exposed by the low tide. I was in my element, Sea, rock, sand, the landscape was stunning. 




 





Back in Looe where we were staying we walked along the coast, a real rocky landscape with exposed cornish slate. I couldnt help myself and had to take some rocks. I collected some nice stones and proceeded to bung em in the boot of the car. I was reminded by an elderly lady that I could get in trouble for taking them but somehow I didnt feel as though It was crime watch material So like a kid in a sweet shop I loaded them into the car and we made a fast getaway.

The rock played garden deco for a long time but I still had it in the back of my mind that one day I would use them in a aquascape and try and recreate something like the amazing landscape of lusty glaze. That time arrived recently all of a sudden when I finally decided that the tank I had emptied in my daughters room had stood  empty for way too long.

with very little planning I started positioning the rocks and in no time It was starting to resemble a cornish coast. 









So having been inspired with the hard scape It was time to decide on plants, Ive tried to keep this one simple and have chosen 

Hemianthus Calitrichoides
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Eleocharis Acicularis
Cyperus Helferi

Substrate is Red Sea flora base (cant believe more people here are not using this!) 
lighting is 4 x 24 watt T5 (arcadia luminaire)
pressurised Co2 
Fertilizer is TPN+

its been a couple of weeks since planting and things seem to be going well with plants pearling niceley and growth obvious.





I only wish I had helped myself to a few more rocks as I didnt quite have enough and have had to use others to make up the scape. I was concerned that the rocks were different but its done now so I will live with it.





Its been a really interesting way to create a scape and the tank really does remind me of a great day. I will keep you posted as the plants grow to complete the tank.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Wayney (25 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

Tanks looking really sweet mate, especially like the look of the rocks...V  V  good


----------



## Steve Smith (25 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

That's pretty spectacular   Love the photos!


----------



## John Starkey (25 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

Hi Planter,that scape looks very much like the photo you took,i like it very much it will be interesting to see how it develops,regards john


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

Hi Planter,

Is there no stoping you.......how many tanks now?  

This scape very much reminds me of your other scape "coast", very much your style.
I think when all the plants really bed in and take hold, soften the edges of the rock, this will look lovely.

When first reading your post, getting to the plant list, it all made scense, but then I read cyperus Helfuri,and though euhh? Its a great plant, but to creat a coast line scape it seems out of place. Maybe its the brief you gave that makes me think it might be out of place. It may well work very well, but for me I question if its right for what your trying to achive.
One other little thing, sorry, I really dont mean to be critical. The choice of sand, perhaps a more white sand would of had more contrast?
Other than my what seems nit picking, your scape is great and will develop into another Planter special!
Good work mate, keep them coming!


----------



## Arana (26 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

Lovely work as usual  well done mate


----------



## planter (26 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi Planter,
> 
> Is there no stoping you.......how many tanks now?
> 
> ...



ha ha no stopping me at the mo Graeme    3 tanks up and running for now.
The whole reason I post here is so you guys can 'nit pick' thats what its all about! if you didnt my scapes wouldnt improve and I would learn nothing. 
You know sometimes you look at something for so long you begin to convince yourself that something is right where somebody elses first impression may well point out some obvious faults. 
With regard to the Cyperus , I got a bit excited to see this plant as it hasnt been available for while and this is probobly why it was incorporated into this scape, possibly a mistake.. Its difficult to stay disciplined at times and stick to the plan when you are offered loveley plants, But im learning how important it is not to be tempted into adding something simply beacuse you have it or can get it.
The sand was chosen to try and replicate the cornish beech but yeah your right a whiter sand would add more contrast, I may well try this.

This is my first real crack at trying to replicate a scenario I have expierienced myself rather than an aquarium in a book or picture, It adds a whole new level of enjoyment to aquascaping and although I make no claim to having created my own 'style' It is quite satisfying that you should regard it as such.


----------



## beeky (27 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

I can understand the point about the Cyperus, but I think it does add something to the 'scape. Without it I think it would look a bit empty.

I like the idea of hairgrass as well as it resembles the tufty grass you get around sand dunes.

Like it alot.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

Love the rock work, look amazing  congrats
How big is the tank?


----------



## Themuleous (27 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

B.e.a.u.tiful 

Sam


----------



## beeky (27 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*

By the way, I definitely think you should call this 'scape "Lusty Glaze". It's a fantastic name! I keep reading it as Lusty Gaze.....


----------



## planter (27 May 2008)

*Re: Inspired by nature*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Love the rock work, look amazing  congrats
> How big is the tank?



Thanks    the tank is an aquaone aquastyle 620  (62 x 38 x 53cm) and holds 90 litres.



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> By the way, I definitely think you should call this 'scape "Lusty Glaze". It's a fantastic name! I keep reading it as Lusty Gaze.....



'Lusty Glaze' it is then. I agree great name   cheers beeky


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2008)

Nice tank, i like the last pic, i can't believe i missed it


----------



## planter (9 Jun 2008)

What a difference a week makes   been away on hols and was pleasantly surprised how things have grown. I think the plants grow quicker when your not looking   

Will post a pic soon


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> What a difference a week makes   been away on hols and was pleasantly surprised how things have grown. I think the plants grow quicker when your not looking
> Will post a pic soon


Photos now!  hehehe I don't really notice a lot of growth in my tank, then I take the photos for my updates and compare to the week before and then you see what a diffence there really is


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> What a difference a week makes   been away on hols and was pleasantly surprised how things have grown. I think the plants grow quicker when your not looking
> 
> Will post a pic soon


True, i was away for a week and when i come back it semt as though the hairgrass and completley covered the tank and the moss had really grown out and needed a good trim.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Jun 2008)

very nice scape and not the usual origami style 

I like the way you have used natural looking rock and for me the sand looks cool.  White sand makes for a very stark contrast whereas the natural sand doesn't detract from the scene.

I quite like the Cyperus in there.  gives a little something different to the tank but as the others say it doesn't fit the theme really.  Doesn't really matter unles you are unhappy with it.

Keep it up, I like this one. lol

Andy


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> very nice scape and not the usual origami style
> 
> ...
> 
> Andy


I think you mean Iwagumi, no?

Great scape this, love the depth


----------



## planter (9 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> very nice scape and not the usual origami style
> 
> I like the way you have used natural looking rock and for me the sand looks cool.  White sand makes for a very stark contrast whereas the natural sand doesn't detract from the scene.
> 
> ...



Ahh the ancient art of paper folding  
Thanks for your feedback supercoley. You know I actualy have 2 bags of white sand which I was going to use but looking back at my origional photos of the beach I think the sand im using replicates the scene better. The Cyperus stays for now, I quite like it, but im sure one day I will just decide it has to go.
The Hemianthus is really looking healthy now after a 50 % change and an OD on ferts prior to a week away on holiday (down the COAST  ). I also added one of those green internal Co2 diffusers (cheers Kipper), the one with the 3 balls in it.. Im really impressed with it the diffusion rate is obviously much better.


----------



## planter (10 Jun 2008)

*Re: Lusty Glaze (Inspired by nature) 'PICTURE UPDATE 10.6.08'*

Pics as promised -


----------



## John Starkey (10 Jun 2008)

Hi Planter,its starting to fill out nicely i really like it and the rock position is just right in my opinion, well done regards john 8)


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jun 2008)

The algae on those rocks give it a definate realistic sense of age.  I likey.

And I was being humorous typing origami. Doh.  some people are so serious. lol

Keep it going Planter.  This is starting to look superb.

Andy


----------



## REDSTEVEO (10 Jun 2008)

Hi Planter,

I loikes thes very mach, as they say in Cornwall. Simple, not over complicated. I love the backing and lighting effect. What is it that you are using to create that sort of relaxing pinky purple colour?  

Steve.


----------



## planter (10 Jun 2008)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Hi Planter,
> 
> I loikes thes very mach, as they say in Cornwall. Simple, not over complicated. I love the backing and lighting effect. What is it that you are using to create that sort of relaxing pinky purple colour?
> 
> Steve.



The pinky purple is what comes of setting up tanks in your daughters bedroom! its the colour of the walls!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (15 Jun 2008)

Doh!!  Shame on me. And there I was thinking I was missing a trick somewhere. I'm not repainting my walls  

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## planter (24 Jun 2008)

Since my last post I trimmed the hair grass right back (its grown back again!) and added some 'Lime green Tetras' (I think they could be tank bred gold tetras) Carried out a water change today and took some pics whilst the water level was down. Next tank I do Is definatly going to be long and shallow! 
Oh and Ive decided the Cyperus really does have to go.





Had fun messing with the pics -


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2008)

Hi Planter,

I like the way you have done the first picture - A real sense of grandure!!

Excellent sense of space and composition again!


----------



## planter (24 Jun 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> Hi Planter,
> 
> I like the way you have done the first picture - A real sense of grandure!!
> 
> Excellent sense of space and composition again!



Glad you like it. 

Been looking on ebay at the prices of SLR cameras. I dont know much about photography (as you can see) but George recomended me a canon EOS 10D. They seem cheap enough (on ebay).   
Id love to get some decent final shots of this tank, Might have to collar a mate to bring his fancy camera round 
(  Kippppper????)


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2008)

The best UK Iwagumi about at the moment mate.  Very nice indeed.



			
				planter said:
			
		

> George recomended me a canon EOS 10D. They seem cheap enough (on ebay).


Firstly, I'm no photography expert...

The 10D is ok for my needs at the moment, but for a few extra Â£Â£ I would consider a used 20D or 30D as these are superior.  The 10D is really quite 'old' now (released 2003). 

There's also nothing wrong with the 300D, 350D, 400D etc.  These are 'entry-level' but the performance are almost identical to the 10D, 20D etc.  Main differences are the body materials and sizes.  The xxxDs are much smaller and plastic, the xxDs are magnesium alloy and more hardy.  The xxDs also allow external leads to be plugged in for studio flashes etc. if you ever go that far.

And then there's the Nikon range.  The D40x is rated very highly and is a nice entry level.

Sony, Pentax and Olympus are worth a mention too, but the used market will be limited, as these are relative newcomers to the DSLR world.

But you'll likely get the best used deal on a Canon or Nikon, as these have over 90% of the market share, currently.

My biggest tip, whatever body you buy, would be to invest in decent lenses.  You can always upgrade your body, but your lenses will stay with you for life.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## planter (24 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The best UK Iwagumi about at the moment mate.  Very nice indeed.



Cheers George!! 

Im truly Gob smacked by that comment  

Thanks for all the advice on cameras, Ive seen the pics your taking - your very modest.
 Have to save a few pennies and then seriously consider upgrading from my Compact.

For any one intersted in buying a Compact (for whatever purpose) the camera Ive been using is a SonyCybershot DSCW90  is a great little camera for day to day use!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2008)

Great tank, love the rock work, i like the photo of the rock sticking out of the surface a very nice touch indeed 
I can see that working nicely in a shallow tank, which seems to be the new craze  just takes up more space I guess.

Has George said, the camera market is dominated by Canon and Nikon so always easy to find great second hand bargains.
Been trying to get decent lenses for my Minolta and because there are not that many and they also fit the new Sonys they always cost a fortune. But they are also good cameras. I went for a Minolta because it was during the time they closed their camera market and before Sony snapped them up so got a great deal on the camera and a few lenses, shame I didn't get all the lenses I wanted back then.

Keep us posted


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jun 2008)

Superb tank planter.


----------



## planter (5 Jul 2008)

Had a bit of a snail problem so decided to add some pygmy puffers - Carinotetraodon travancoricus 
The snails dissapeared so fast I did wonder if they had simply gone into hiding! I cant believe 3 little puffers could have eaten that many snails!! whatever the snails have vanished. I have them in with Amano shrimps (quite big ones), SAE's and some lime green tetras, so far no fin nipping. Cant believe ive never added these to my plant tanks before -


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Jul 2008)

poor snails  sniff


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

planter mate, ive just seen your pics! fantastic. and you say i should enter the aga?....   take a look at your own pics my friend, and one should fill in that entry form....  

how do you find the puffer in your setup? disruptive? i need one in my bigger tank. bad snail infestation.


----------



## planter (5 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> planter mate, ive just seen your pics! fantastic. and you say i should enter the aga?....   take a look at your own pics my friend, and one should fill in that entry form....
> 
> how do you find the puffer in your setup? disruptive? i need one in my bigger tank. bad snail infestation.



The puffers are fine at the Mo  No trouble at all ! I dont know if this is likeley to change as they mature though?

I put 3 botia Histrionica in my other tank and the snails are no more!
Though you might condsider botia sidthimunki as they dont get as big.

Im not sure If AGA has even started taking entries yet?? will have to check it out. I will have to do something about the cyperus Helferi before I could enter this one though!

Still considering changing the fish , Ive been thinking about embers too!

Cheers fella



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> poor snails  sniff


sorry snail lovers...


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2008)

I have to agree with George r.e. the best Iwagumi in the Uk at the moment.  the first of those last 2 pics just wins everything for me.  I would go as far as it is one of my favourites from the worldwide sites at the mo.

What I think works so well with this pic is that even though you have turned thepic a little you can imagine it being just a section of a much larger tank. The Rocks on the right look like they could continue a lot further up and for once the rocks actually do look like they should be there which is a failing in many other 'easter island' iwagumis.

Congratulations on achieving this.  If you have altered that first pic(me thinks you've played with the angle etc) then maybe you can use the original for the ADA/AGA comps. This is a definate for giving the UK a chance at a placing IMO.

Well done and think before posting pics from now (if you know what I mean.)  I also think that the Cyperus is part of the effect in this picture and would leave it. or at least take a photo without equipment before removing the Cyperus and then you can compare

Andy


----------



## planter (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks for your kind words supercoley1.

Ive added some blyxa to this scape since I took those pics and am really tempted to remove the cyperus.
Unfortunatley It wasnt nearly ready for ADA otherwise I would have entered it.

There is a little bit of jiggery pokery going on here as the last 2 tank shots were taken with the water level lowered during a water change. The cyperus which is actually twice as long as it looks is actually proped up and draped over my tweezers which are placed across the top of the tank. 

Although the pictures are great I boxed clever with the angles, and cut the rock out so it appeared to be above the glass/top of the tank.   

not sure on the rules aga/ada on cropping etc. Im under the impression that only full tank shots are acceptable.

Regardless, all the positive comments really give me confidence in my aquascaping. Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> not sure on the rules aga/ada on cropping etc. Im under the impression that only full tank shots are acceptable.



ive looked at the aga website and theres nothing in the rules about the photography (not that i can see anyway)but i would gues that only "what you see is what you get" shots are aloud.
you could be making a rod for yout own back by "manipulating" image (not necessaraly photoshop manipulated) . if you change one you have to change all the others to look the same.

i see what youve done, shooting while the tank was partly empty (makes you wish your tank was not as tall  )i do that all the time in my big tank (thats 70cm tall)

plantrer, the best thing for image trickery is the choice of lens. i dont know if your still thinking of buying an SLR?



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> My biggest tip, whatever body you buy, would be to invest in decent lenses. You can always upgrade your body, but your lenses will stay with you for life.



he couldnt be more right.if you do get an SLR, buy the best you can afford glass! if you dont want to buy the camera manufactorer glass, go with the likes of sigma.

ive started to photograph my tank using different lenses as follows.

15-30mm wide for real drama

24-70mm for your typical shot

70-300mm do give a sense of enclosure.

next i'll experiment with angles of shot next,then backgrounds and lighting this is where you'll impress. look at any amano work and he's got it nailed!

the one thing this site has done, is its got me inspired again!

hope this helps planter.


----------



## planter (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice saintly .... I am still consider buying an SLR but funds are all tied up at the moment.... still, birthday coming up   

Got up early today and removed the cyperus. The tank clouded up niceley, fortunatley I had Water preapred so carried out mahoosive WC and re dosed TPN+. 

Will post a pic later as tank is still a little murky.


----------



## lstratton (6 Jul 2008)

Hi Planter,
I just thought I'd let you know that with the little puffs, you have to keep feeding them snails to trim down their beaks otherwise if they get overgrown, they cannot eat and die.  Luckily you don't have the colomesus asellus ones, which I had and you had to anaethetise them and actually trim their teeth - nightmare!  I have a little plastic tank with some moss balls that sits on my window with snails in and they breed like mad - there isn't a filter.  I just water change 1 a week, 100%
I now have 10, soon to be 15 dwarf puffs in my planted tank with otos and I did have a couple of small plecs in their.  Mine have all been fine, but I think as long as there is plenty to search for in the tank, it'll help to even out their aggression.  Each puffer is completely different, so you can only hope for the best!
I also just wanted to say that the photo you showed, the puff has a slightly concave belly.  This would indicated that he has internal parasites.  Nothing to worry about, most of them do because they are all wild caught, but it can kill them.  You need to get a wormer which you can get at aqua essentials, google or any shop for discus.  Just dose it once a week for a few weeks and soon they'll have fat little bellies and will be much happier.
Do you know how many females or males you have as well?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2008)

Love the puffers planter  was thinking of getting a couple for my tank, but I love my snails lol


----------



## planter (6 Jul 2008)

lstratton said:
			
		

> Hi Planter,
> I just thought I'd let you know that with the little puffs, you have to keep feeding them snails to trim down their beaks otherwise if they get overgrown, they cannot eat and die.  Luckily you don't have the colomesus asellus ones, which I had and you had to anaethetise them and actually trim their teeth - nightmare!  I have a little plastic tank with some moss balls that sits on my window with snails in and they breed like mad - there isn't a filter.  I just water change 1 a week, 100%
> I now have 10, soon to be 15 dwarf puffs in my planted tank with otos and I did have a couple of small plecs in their.  Mine have all been fine, but I think as long as there is plenty to search for in the tank, it'll help to even out their aggression.  Each puffer is completely different, so you can only hope for the best!
> I also just wanted to say that the photo you showed, the puff has a slightly concave belly.  This would indicated that he has internal parasites.  Nothing to worry about, most of them do because they are all wild caught, but it can kill them.  You need to get a wormer which you can get at aqua essentials, google or any shop for discus.  Just dose it once a week for a few weeks and soon they'll have fat little bellies and will be much happier.
> Do you know how many females or males you have as well?



Thanks,

having trouble sexing them as they are so young. As I understand it the males have a line under the belly and the females are rounder.  

I have plenty of snails to hand so no probs there and I have considered worming them with wormer plus but I have Amano shrimps. The packaging does suggest safe with plants but i cant help worrying that it may affect water chemistry in some other way?

Anyone?

To get my journal back on track ive started a new thread to deal with the wormer plus thing, please post any advice/comments here... Thanks  -

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2174


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Jul 2008)

I really really like your tanks planter! Great scapes... I love looking at them.


----------



## planter (15 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I really really like your tanks planter! Great scapes... I love looking at them.




Thanks Lisa   

Im sitting on my final pics of this tank so I can enter it into the AGA ( im quite proud of this one    )


----------



## planter (18 Jul 2008)

nano said:
			
		

> Top tank planter like this one alot its made me get another tank though so the wifes not happy with you.



nice one nano    a new pair of shoes usually keeps em sweet!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jul 2008)

ive come to try my new sig planter  

when do we get to see the new pics then mate?


----------



## planter (20 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> ive come to try my new sig planter
> 
> when do we get to see the new pics then mate?



Thought id keep hold of them for a while for the AGA . Rules say only unpublished work can be entered   
The tank looks nice in the pics but there nowhere near as good as yours. Just been to your thread, Those pictures are top notch mate.

Lovin the Sig


----------



## Dusko (2 Oct 2008)

Love it love it love it    Well done !!!

Dusko


----------



## planter (21 Nov 2008)

*Re: Lusty Glaze (FINAL SHOTS)*

So here they are 'Lusty Glaze' The final shots as Seen in AGA 2008  -


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2008)

wicked mate. the right side is fantastic


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Nov 2008)

I love this tank - amazing.


----------



## altaaffe (22 Nov 2008)

The whole thing looks great, bet you're proud of the results yourself.


----------



## planter (22 Nov 2008)

Cheers guys. 

Yeah Im quite proud of this one, Wished Id changed the white striated rock though as the judges pulled me up for it. Funnily enough I collected those rocks from the same beech except the one far right back corner.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Nov 2008)

looks fab and very natural


----------



## Goodygumdrops (22 Nov 2008)

It's funny,but reading the jornal beforehand,seeing the pictures of where your inspiration came from,I guess you could almost get an emotional attachment to the tank.I suppose the judges are looking on without seeing any of this.
I wonder,is it allowed,the same way some folks included photos of setting up,if you drew inspiration from a certain scene,to include this also?I mean,you have a name,that may lead people to an interpretation "Burning Bush In The Swiss Alps" etc.


----------



## planter (22 Nov 2008)

I thnk your right 'goodygumdrops' There is definatley an emotional attachment here and Im certain that this is what has made this my fav scape. I did see other entrants had included hardscape pics before planting though not sure if adding inspirational landscape pics would have been allowed. Perhaps this is a better scape for seeing it from start to finish and understanding the whole concept? perhaps its just very average amongst the stunning works of art it was up against, whatever - the pleasure was all mine


----------



## Ray (22 Nov 2008)

To be honest planter, I didn't register the white streak on the rock until the judges commented on it.  Now it pops out at me!   :?  In any case, its really superb rock work, very 3 dimensional and an inspiration to us all.  Did you just soak and scrub the rocks before use?  You are right, competition was fierce, but I personally prefer your scape to some others that did better


----------



## planter (22 Nov 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> To be honest planter, I didn't register the white streak on the rock until the judges commented on it.  Now it pops out at me!   :?  In any case, its really superb rock work, very 3 dimensional and an inspiration to us all.  Did you just soak and scrub the rocks before use?



Yeah I guess that is why THEY are the judges , Because they have the expierience and the eye to notice that sort of thing. I was always aware that it appeared slightly different to the other rocks but was comforted by the fact I Personally picked it up along with the other rocks from the same location, For me it added some interest but on reflection I agree with the judges it is a distraction from the rest of the scape.  The rocks sat out inthe Garden for a long time before the tank happened and had been out in the rain So I simply threw them in (quite literally) this scape just 'happened' the inspiration was there for a long time but when I finally came to scape, it was done in 20 mins!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Nov 2008)

Wow very creative and unique scape.  The fact that you have some larger rocks that look out of place I think actually adds to the scape as that's what would happen in nature, which doesn't tend to 'conform'!!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Nov 2008)

I really do like this scape mate.  It's inspiring really.  It captures some aspects of a scape I've had in my head for the last few months   I think my little AE opti-white will have a beach/rocky theme


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Jun 2009)

Whats the scape like now?


----------



## Verminator (13 Jun 2009)

update update. 

Planter, i cant remember your nickname on aquaticquotient.com, but i'm sure its you is it not? Sure i've seen this scape somewhere else before


----------



## planter (4 Jul 2009)

Hey Verminator!

Yeah its me (ukplanter) . Tanks long gone im afraid, new scape coming soon!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jul 2009)

Hey Planter!  Good to see you matey   Looking forwards to the new scape!


----------



## samc (4 Jul 2009)

ill look foward to seeing this too


----------



## Ejack (7 Jul 2009)

All I can say is WOW

This tank is defintley one of my favorites.

I wish I had your talent at scaping.

Simply beautiful.


----------

